# why is net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode slotted? [answered]

## mikegpitt

I was trying to figure out this afternoon why the iwl3945-ucode ebuild is slotted.  Browsing the intel site didn't really yield any information here.  If I have the new ucode installed, can I safely remove the old ucode?Last edited by mikegpitt on Tue Aug 18, 2009 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppurka

If you do not have elog set up, please follow this guide and set it up. You will get the answers to such questions in your elog.

----------

## mikegpitt

Nevermind... the ebuild has the information inside it.  I was looking inside the Changelog.

iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9.ebuild:

```
    elog "Due to ucode API change this version of ucode works only with kernels"

    elog ">=2.6.29-rc1. If you have to use older kernels please install ucode"

    elog "with older API:"

    elog "emerge ${CATEGORY}/${PN}:0"

    elog "For more information take a look at bugs.gentoo.org/246045"
```

----------

## ppurka

Of course, it is for only *this* ebuild. If you want to be notified of these useful information for other ebuilds, then set up the elog functionality of portage and emerge either of elogv, elogviewer or kelogviewer.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Of course, it is for only *this* ebuild. If you want to be notified of these useful information for other ebuilds, then set up the elog functionality of portage and emerge either of elogv, elogviewer or kelogviewer.

 My portage does output the elog messages, but it's been a while since I emerged the package, so I forgot what it output.

I've never used elogv or elogviewer... I'll take a look at them.  Thanks!

----------

## jcat

I get elog messages emailed to my inbox from several different hosts.

I find it the most convenient method  :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

